
Startups not status: Japan's top grads rethink success - raleighm
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Trends/Startups-not-status-Japan-s-top-grads-rethink-success
======
jamdav16
Good, a shift in young minds in regards to work/life balance is needed as
government intervention has done so little to improve work ethic in Japan.

It might even assist their economy in recovery if that change occurs, as more
overseas workers would be attracted to a career in Japan.

